
Jira Is Down - lhenk
https://status.atlassian.com
======
ehimah
The Atlassian status page
([https://status.atlassian.com](https://status.atlassian.com)) confirms an
active incident on the following services: JIRA Software, JIRA Service Desk,
JIRA Core and Confluence.

------
tomashubelbauer
Does this impact you if you run Jira on your own servers? My understanding is
most companies run Jira themselves and Atlassian AFAIK only runs a
"tutorial"-kind instance (unlike say Gitlab where a lot of customers run the
project themselves but they also have a real public instance you can choose to
use). I don't know if the self-hosted instances need Atlassian to be online to
function, if they call home.

~~~
benjaminwai
We use Jira Cloud, it's a proper service, not a tutorial instance. I thought
quite a lot of companies use the cloud version. Have tried to setting up Jira
server in house but it's not worth the cost or effort _.

Edit: _We are a small team of <10 so its cloud license cost is quite good for
us.

~~~
tomashubelbauer
I see, I genuinely wasn't aware they has this offering, I only vaguely
remember finding an instance they literally had prepared with tickets
showcasing the Scrum workflow when I looking for a way to show Jira to a
friend interested in becoming a software tester where I couldn't show the on
premise instance we had in the company I worked in at the time.

~~~
benjaminwai
Came across this from a news article[1]: "Of Atlassian’s nearly 153,000 total
customers, greater than 125,000 already have at least one of the company’s
cloud products. More than 90% of new Atlassian customers start in the cloud."

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertdefrancesco/2019/08/31/at...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertdefrancesco/2019/08/31/atlassian-
turns-its-focus-to-the-rapidly-expanding-cloud-business/)

------
vbb
It seems that Jira/Confluence and few other Atlassian cloud products are down
for almost 2 hours now. Do they offer 99.9% SLA? If yes, then they do not meet
that now. Customers should remember to apply for "Service Credits"!
[https://www.atlassian.com/legal/sla](https://www.atlassian.com/legal/sla)

------
estensen
Confluence is also down

